

Neon prescription or rather, New transcription for Google Voice - cramforce
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/07/neon-prescription-or-rather-new.html

======
chimeracoder
For me, the big surprise here is that Google Voice is still receiving any
active development at all. Last I heard, the Voice team had been handed over
to Hangouts, though I don't know if that was just a rumor.

I can't remember the last time the Google Voice app received any update at
all, and it's definitely been _years_ since it received any non-trival, non-
bugfix update. Not that I'm really complaining - it works well enough that I'd
be more afraid that any update would break it by forcing me to use Hangouts or
Google+ to use my Voice account. But it would be nice to, for example, have
the Google Voice notifications support quick actions the way the stock
messaging app on Android/CM does, and the way the Gmail app does.

~~~
HappyTypist
This update doesn't necessarily mean they are devoting any resources to it
specifically. I think they probably just ported over their Google Now
technology to Google Voice -- this change probably reduced their maintenance
costs actually.

------
mholt
Huh. I really thought, given the amount of visible updates over the last __5
years __that Google Voice would be one of the products Google was abandoning
or maybe merging into some other business service. (Same goes for Blogger. I
'm amazed they're still holding onto it.)

I found Google Voice most useful ~5 years ago, but these days, my Android
phone does just about everything I need... although occasionally I do miss
conveniently sending texts from my computer.

~~~
andybak
> occasionally I do miss conveniently sending texts from my computer

Pushbullet or MightyText

~~~
noja
or WhatsApp

~~~
andybak
Does WhatsApp send SMS? I assumed it just sent messages to other WhatsApp
users.

~~~
noja
It sends messages. Some people say SMS or texting to mean messaging.

------
Vexs
I find it slightly amusing how so many difficult programming problems can be
fixed by just tossing a neural network at it. They're not great for non-
organic data, but they work so well for organic data, like text, handwriting,
images, or in this case, voice. Of all the new things in programming, this one
I'm looking forward to the most.

